# Shortened Wheel Studs - Made a Jig to Hold them, Used DRO for CNC like Repeatability



## BladesIIB (Mar 17, 2021)

Quick machining project for a customer.  Had to shorten the wheel studs that go in the custom hubs I made a couple of months back.  This turned into a great project to figure out how to hold this odd shaped part, and to leverage my DRO for some CNC like repeatability on these 10 parts.  Check this out if you want to see how to get more from your DRO.  Full video to maximize your DRO coming out 26 March.


----------

